# Bow Hunting/Archery Supplier Near Richards Bay?



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Matt

There is apparently a small dealer in Mtubatuba, but I would advise you to rather get to a bigger dealer as you will have more choices. You can contact Louis Nel in Rbay @ 0833322765 to help you get set up and measured.

Take your time before buying and try and shoot as many different brands as possible to get an idea of what you like/shoot best.

All the best of luck, hope you get kitted out.

Regards

Engee


----------



## BigMattBow (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks so much...

Does Mr Nel Sell Bows at all...does he mind me contacting him in office hours..

and is there a club or something similar nearby....

thanks again 

Matt


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Matt

Louis is about the same age as you are and only has one bow as far as my knowledge, there is a club of some sorts down there, Zululand Bowhunters and they will be more than happy to accomodate you at the next shoot. But as I said, the best bet is to get to a big retailer if you want to shoot a few different bows befor you buy blindly.

All the best

Engee


----------



## BigMattBow (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks so much for the help....

I think im gonna make my way to durban and sus out the pro shops there....

Is Zululand bowhunters located in richards bay?

sorry for all the Q's.....


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

No problem!

The guys from the Zululand Bowhunting club are mostly from Empangeni and Richardsbay, they are more social than anything else, but great fun.

Durban is the closest to you and Black Hawk Archery is the best bet as they are the most reputable.

Feel free to send me an email if you have any other questions!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

sure to checkout probow in waterfall......they got "decent" stock of bows....their service and knowledge is as good as any. ive bought 4 bows from them in 2years....not the cheapest around.....but if you add shipping....it's very competitive vs big shops in jnb. see their ad in the bow hunting mag. speak to rick/greg.

otherwise there's the Black Hawk in Hilton and down the south coast. they are also opening one in durbs in the near future.

you can also check out kings park archery club next to the absa stadium. there are always archers shooting on weekends.....but mostly target setups :sad: 

theres also natal bowhunters.....they shoot on every 2nd sunday? (not 100% sure.....since i got the 350z last year....i've stop going.....scared might get stuck on that slippery grass hill.....which my old scooby coped very well awd ftw!!) there you will see all types of bows and meet fellow bow hunters...etc they also run a 4 day course that's endorsed by natal parks board.


----------



## BigMattBow (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks i think il give black hawk a try...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hi there Matt...*

I did try respond on this thread ealier however the server was busy and would not let me. 

It would be our pleasure to set you up. you would not be the first to have made the "Great Trek" from the Richards bay area. We look forward to meeting you in person and I am sure it willl be a worth while trip. 

Until then take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Hi Matt...*

Any news on "hooking" yourself up with a bow yet??? Would you be looking for a new or pre a owned bow,for hunting or something for the competition world??or something in between are you left or right eye dominant??

You can measure yourself up....Take your hieght(wingspan)divide by 2.54 and divide by 2.5 again to get you, your D/L in inches.Remember this is only a guideline. the bows draw lenth and your D/L may vary depending on the release system you opt for. The Bow is usually about 1.75" shorter than your physical D/L so to accomadate the dloop and strap type release aid. Do not under estimate the importance of getting this right!! Start with a bow set shorter rather than longer. You will take time to settle and your D/L and your bows poundage may increase over time even if its marginal.


Hope this helps, Talk to you soon....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

